

Mapnificient: Areas you can reach with public transport in a given time. - dermatthias
http://www.mapnificent.net/

======
pash
Neat app. I had no idea transit agencies were publishing that kind of data.
Lots more applications are just waiting.

Cool as it is, Mapnificient really needs to incorporate expected waiting time
into its isoline calculation. Public transit is all about convenience.

